# Our brother Bullseye...



## Pikiki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey guys Bullseye`s wife has contact me today saying He is going back to the ER cause of the migranes. Lets hope and pray for him on this situation. He want you all know he is not here cause of this health issues at this moment but he`ll  be back as soon as he can. My prayers with him and hs family.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 4, 2012)

I will also pray for you bullseye. hope you get better soon brother.


----------



## HH (Aug 4, 2012)

Get better soon bullseye!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 4, 2012)

That is awful news. I will certainly have thoughts and prayers for him and his family .... He is a very good man and made me feel welcome from day one.

blood pressure related? Is he taking Var or dbol by chance?


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 4, 2012)

Im praying for you and your family Bullseye, hope you get well soon.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well soon brotha


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheers, Bullseye - get back to good soon Mate.


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 4, 2012)

hope you get better quick my brother!


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 4, 2012)

Prayers from me brother bulls.


----------



## DADAWG (Aug 4, 2012)

get well bro


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 4, 2012)

That's terrible, hope u feel better soon Bullseye, hang in there !


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 4, 2012)

i got chils seeing this thread. I am 100% SI, but some things come before anything and that is your health.

Get better bro. Our big bro needs to get these migraines gone.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2012)

bulls is a cool bro


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well brother.. Prays sent.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well Bull!! We hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well soon bro.


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 4, 2012)

hope you feel better friend


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 4, 2012)

praying for you brother joey..love ya!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 4, 2012)

man bull good luck with those damn migrains


----------



## Jada (Aug 4, 2012)

Get well my brother


----------



## DF (Aug 4, 2012)

Damn Bro!  Hope you get better soon.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 4, 2012)

damnit, wish he didnt have to deal with this shit! Get better quick buddy, we miss you!


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 5, 2012)

Hang in there Bullseye!!!
Well wishes bro!


----------



## Mr P (Aug 5, 2012)

get well friend


----------



## curls (Aug 5, 2012)

Get well soon bullseye


----------



## Zeek (Aug 5, 2012)

Get well soon my friend!!  Migraines are the worst!!  I get them sometimes too


----------



## beasto (Aug 5, 2012)

Praying that your health returns to greatness Bro!!! Take care of yourself Bull!!!!


----------



## Trust (Aug 5, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon Bullseye man... Take care bro!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

Update about Bullseye, His wife told me he is out of the hospital but was sent home with an IV lock on so they can huck him up to an IV for Pain meds. Once he is gtg will back and let you all know. Im still in touch with them and update if anything change, "Thank you all for the care and prayers, MRS Bullseye"


----------



## DJ21 (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad he's out of the hospital! Get well soon Bullseye!


----------



## SHRUGS (Aug 5, 2012)

Get well soon brother...


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 5, 2012)

any word from the bull?


----------



## amore169 (Aug 5, 2012)

Get well bro!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 5, 2012)

I had no contact with Bullseye today hopefully they do soon...


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 5, 2012)

Oh no, not Bullseye!  He gave me such a warm welcome when I came over here.  I hope he is ok.  Prayers sent his way!


----------



## j2048b (Aug 5, 2012)

hope they figure it out, and can find a reason to his migraines! at least he is back home.


----------



## Jake_House (Aug 6, 2012)

Get well my dude!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been hesitant to reply because sometimes I get stuck on not knowing what to even say to a situation like this, I hope for the best and a non serious issue to be the cause.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 6, 2012)

Nothing from Bullseye today so hopefully he contac me tomorrow...


----------



## beasto (Aug 6, 2012)

As soon as you know something Ki let me know bro! Bull's a good bro man and he's still in my prayers!!!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 6, 2012)

get well brotha bull and get your ass back here!


----------



## theminister (Aug 6, 2012)

Bullseye hope you get better soon. Best wishes to you and your family


----------



## BigFella (Aug 6, 2012)

It's just a fucking headache mate. Shouldn't last more than six months or so.

I do feel for you!

When you get really fucking old (i.e. over 50 or so) migraines usually tend to lessen. They did for me and my brother.

Keep your fingers crossed, hang in there.


----------



## Illtemper (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope he is getting better!! I can't imagine that pain and I sure hope I never experience it. Bull make sure you rest brother!


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 6, 2012)

I have commented this on another thread about his migraines that he started but I have seen first hand how devastating and debilitating migraines can be... i wouldn't wish them on anyone as it can turn someone into a cripple while they are going on.

Have been & will continue to send out prayers for our bro bulls & his family as they are going through this tough time.

Keep pushing through it bro! I am (we are) here if you need anything...


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 6, 2012)

BigFella said:


> It's just a fucking headache mate. Shouldn't last more than six months or so.
> 
> I do feel for you!
> 
> ...



really fucking old? i believe that calls for a fuck you sir


----------



## Get Some (Aug 6, 2012)

Hopefully it's not a big deal and he will be back to health soon...

on antoher note, I had a buddy who was an athlete have crazy migraines and couldn't compete for a long while. It wasn't until after months they discovered it was the evergy drinks he was drinking that were causing the migraines. not saying this is the case here, but sometimes it can be as simple as cutting something out of your diet. Identifying what may be harder.


----------



## DF (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey guys anyone have an update on the big guy?


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 9, 2012)

i texted him and havent heard from him


----------



## DF (Aug 9, 2012)

traviswyliedime said:


> i texted him and havent heard from him



Ah shit.  I'm worried about him.


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 9, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Ah shit.  I'm worried about him.


2nd that...


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 9, 2012)

and that was like monday or tuesday.. i will try again later on today!


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 9, 2012)

Bump for an update .....


----------



## Jada (Aug 9, 2012)

Pikki any update on brother bull.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Sorry guys but today his wife has contact me and told me he still at the house but in better condition. He is not working but resting at home till Dr say is gtg to back to normal duties. I wasn`t able to hear from him till today. He said he love and miss you all and he also thanks everyone of you for care so much for him. his wife also is very thankfull with we all.


----------



## DF (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad to hear he is doing better.  I hope he can shake these migraines.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 10, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Glad to hear he is doing better.  I hope he can shake these migraines.



Me too D I miss the big guy a lot...


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 10, 2012)

Glad to hear that he is doing better!  I didn't know migraines could last that long.


----------



## DF (Aug 16, 2012)

Damn! Still no big man yet


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 16, 2012)

he was on yesterday, his username at least. hope for the best.


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 16, 2012)

No an answer from him or hos wife as today, feeling very worry about Bullseye


----------



## Jada (Aug 17, 2012)

I hope he is ok, Pikki keep tryin here and there to get in contact with him.


----------



## Milo (Aug 17, 2012)

Migraines are the worst. Get well brother!


----------



## Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

Get well soon brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 18, 2012)

damn get better brother bulls


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 18, 2012)

Well good news from Bullseye he is back to work and hopefully will see him log in back here soon.


----------



## corvettels3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pikiki said:


> Well good news from Bullseye he is back to work and hopefully will see him log in back here soon.



Thats good to hear..


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 18, 2012)

Good to hear pik!


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 18, 2012)

glad to here


----------



## DF (Aug 18, 2012)

Great! Glad to hear the Big Guy is doing better.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

well guys and ladies,I finally made it back!!!!! took friggin forever seems like,i appreciate all the concern,its been a long 3 or 4 weeks


been on and out of the hospital,one of the worse migraines ive ever had,so glad  im better,i wanted yall to know i appreciate everything from everyone of yall......yall are my family,and i luv you all!!!!!!! I sure didnt know i was liked this much,im very touched to say the least


----------



## Jada (Aug 23, 2012)

Happy ur back


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Happy ur back



Jada me too!!!!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2012)

Awesome Brother, glad your safe!


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back old timer.  We missed you!!!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Awesome Brother, glad your safe!


thanks brother me too,its been a shitty last 3 weeks lol,in and out of the hospital,being doped up with Morphine and Dilaudid for 2 weeks lol,took a while to get that crap out of my system to lol


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 23, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Welcome back old timer.  We missed you!!!



missed you to big brother!!!and thanks for your concern


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 23, 2012)

Bullseye ! 
Hi, So glad to hear your better  What u went through sounds awful... we were all very concerned, happy to have u back


----------



## DF (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back Bro!  Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## AndroSport (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back BULLSEYE!!! Glad you are feeling better... sounds like a nightmare but we are here for you if you need anything brother.


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back Bullseye !!!!!  

So happy to hear your better, what u went through sounds terrible.. glad to have u back


----------



## Omegareign (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to have you back bullseye.


----------



## beasto (Aug 24, 2012)

Heeey Bullseye bro glad that you doing better!!! You were in my prayers...now time to get fully 100% recovered.


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 24, 2012)

Welcome back my friend! You were missed.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

Mrs P said:


> Bullseye !
> Hi, So glad to hear your better  What u went through sounds awful... we were all very concerned, happy to have u back


Thank you swettie i missed you too!!!!



Dfeaton said:


> Welcome back Bro!  Glad you're feeling better.


thanks my brother,i missed the hell out of you



AndroSport said:


> Welcome back BULLSEYE!!! Glad you are feeling better... sounds like a nightmare but we are here for you if you need anything brother.


man it was hell,thanks for your concern man,means alot



Omegareign said:


> Good to have you back bullseye.


man good to be back,im home finally



beasto said:


> Heeey Bullseye bro glad that you doing better!!! You were in my prayers...now time to get fully 100% recovered.





Cyborg said:


> Welcome back my friend! You were missed.


i missed you to my brother,i texted you yesterday,did you get it?


----------

